# Pedicabs



## Grendel (24 Apr 2010)

I was reading that the RMT are trying to block the use of pedicabs in London. Apparently they "provide a disproportionate amount of congestion which hinders the legitimate work of bus and taxi drivers".

Taxi drivers really don't like cyclists, do they?


----------



## raindog (24 Apr 2010)

Have you got a link Grendel?


----------



## Grendel (24 Apr 2010)

Unfortunately not. The article is is the April 2010 RMT News. I did see a few RMT blogs mentioning it, but I'm on a work computer and can't access them.


----------



## raindog (24 Apr 2010)

Found a reference to it in the Guardian
http://www.guardian.co.uk/uk/2005/nov/14/london.transport


----------

